# Autosleeper Harmony van



## 119067 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi guys on my 1992 Harmony van.

I have got plastic sliding windows on both sides of the van, the drivers side there is a fly screen that pulls down and a silver screen that pulls up you can clip them together so in the morning you just squeeze the clip together and down comes the silver screen with the fly screen contacted 8) 

The drivers side silver screen has two splits in the corners so it doesn’t run in the small channel nicely and gets stuck :roll: 

The passenger side window is on the sliding door now the frame is there and the fly screen but no silver screen  the whole bottom part is missing  

Can you guys tell me if these units are still available new or any one know where they can be repaired in the south


cheers 
ratman


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Ratman

I don't know the answer to your question but I understand that AutoSleeper have a good reputation for customer service so perhaps you could contact them. 

On the other hand now you've been bumped someone on here might come along with some ideas.

Chris
(an ex-Sarf Lundener, well Sarf East actually)


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

Why not try O'Leary's at Beverly using their online service


----------

